# Birthday King



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Got out last Friday, May 27th, for a little birthday action. With the east winds, the bait and kings had been hanging out at the pierheads, so I took off to try to stick a couple. Ended up 1 for 2 with a smallish king, both hits on a small diver out 45' with a mixed veggie super slim.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats aswesome! Looked like a perfect day to be on the big lake as well!


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice fish.

What kind of kayak carrier is that on your car, the style with the foam blocks? How do you like it?

How do you like your ocean kayak? I am getting the trident 11 soon.

Where were you fishing? (you don't have to answer that).

Nice post, Perhaps I will see you out there in the future.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice fish! Does it pull you at all while fighting it? Do you fish for browns in the kayak?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We saw you out there, pretty cool.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Evidently, you were not alone. Who took the pictures? Nice looking rig.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

you must get some pretty interesting comments with that rig from your fellow boaters


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

caseyj said:


> Evidently, you were not alone. Who took the pictures? Nice looking rig.


 My dad ended up fishing the same water with some buddies from work, so he snapped some pics anytime we passed.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Nice fish! Does it pull you at all while fighting it? Do you fish for browns in the kayak?


 Haven't done the browns yet, though I wanted to. Just didn't have time this year, and there was alot of rough days when I did have time. Did Steelies and Fall kings last year, in addition to inland stuff. They pull you ALL over the place!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

plugger said:


> We saw you out there, pretty cool.


 There were quite a few boats out there, and looked like most were taking a few fishs. How did you do?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

centerpin said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> What kind of kayak carrier is that on your car, the style with the foam blocks? How do you like it?
> 
> ...


 Just the foam block style carrier. Not a big fan of it, but it works for now. I do like to Ocean Kayak alot, it paddles nice and tracks straight. Not too great on smaller water, because it is tough to turn, but nice for open water.


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

Good to hear about the ocean kayak. The 11 should be a bit better in turns although slightly less seaworthy than the 13, we will see.

Along TC-Fisherman's thoughts, I am also wondering how those larger boats react to kayak fisherman?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

centerpin said:


> Good to hear about the ocean kayak. The 11 should be a bit better in turns although slightly less seaworthy than the 13, we will see.
> 
> Along TC-Fisherman's thoughts, I am also wondering how those larger boats react to kayak fisherman?


 I got a bit of finger pointing, but that was about it. I am sure there were those that had some interesting thoughts going through their heads, though.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

That's pretty neat Chris........way to go....


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I noticed that you are using a gaff hook vs. a net. How does that work out for you?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

caseyj said:


> I noticed that you are using a gaff hook vs. a net. How does that work out for you?


 I have used the net also, but I think the gaff is easier to use in tight quarters, and in the fall I don't have to worry about the hooks on a plug wrapping up in the net. Either will work, but so far I have preferred the gaff.


----------

